# need tips on building coat/enhancing red



## Hart102 (Jun 21, 2012)

Hey guys! :help:

I was wondering if anybody would have some tips or ideas for me. My male Zehn has started me out in the show/schutzhund end of the GSD. He does have great coat and very good pigment but I was wondering if anyone would have any suggestions on how to help build his coat back up.

We moved to Florida from Pennsylvania in about mid-April. Im hoping the weather here doesnt affect his thick winter coat and trying to see if there is anything I can do to help him out. 

I had one person tell me adding oatmeal to his food may do the trick but I wanted to get a few more opinions. I added a picture of him taken about May if i am correct. 










I didnt stack him in this picture, i just happen to notice how he was standing and snapped a pic on my phone. He already started losing A LOT of his undercoat at this point. 

Thanks!!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Aquatic nutrition [seaweed/kelp] enhances color. It does a lot of other things to, but it's commonly given to parrots, macaws, flamingos, etc to intensify the color of their plumage. I give my dog about 1 tsp of it once a week or 10 days or so because it's very nutrient rich and can cause loose stools if overfed.


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

My mother who was born in 1924 mind you, always said carrots for red hair. Now, she may have heard it from many or just one looney, but I'm just saying, she swore by it. Even said when she washed her baby's hair..(1 red head brother of mine) that the suds were tinged orange because he ate soo many carrots. I dont know, Im not a redhead, but I am just passing along an old mom's tale.

And, thats my 2 ¢ .. shredded carrots in the food.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

I wrote a blog article on enhancing coat colour and condition if you want to read it, just click the link in my signature.

I use seaweeds, carrots, sweet potato, pumpkin for colour. Haven't used it in awhile, but will start up again very soon.


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

There's the ol' standby of apple cider vinegar in their drinking water for luster (totally works) and coconut oil on the food to bring out gloss and keep the natural coarseness of the fur. Not sure about enhancing red through diet, though. If you want an awesome shampoo Isle of Dogs makes a killer copper enhancer. I'd highly recommend it.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Try Olewo carrots and red beets. 
A lot of showline people use it and it originated in Germany. I find it gives the coat a vibrant, rich color. Coat also comes in very thick and luxurious. I really like the product. You can buy it at www.olewousa.com or Amazon.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

No advice on color BUT I will say that he is beautiful! I am actually just down the road from you. Not sure when you moved but I can say from me moving from Germany to the Panhandle about a year ago, Titan shed a heck of a lot more but the humidity keeps his skin from drying out so that was good 

EDIT: I'm a goob.. just read that you said mid-April.


----------



## Hart102 (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks for the tips guys! Wyoung, thank you very much  He's my baby. We are both learning a lot together. I worked a lot for his breeder taking care of the kennel and fell in love with her dogs. I HAD to have one and here he is! 

The only problem im having down here is it seems like he's itchy for some unknown reason. Not terribly so, but enough to notice. No change in his diet and never had this before so im guessing it has to do with the change in climate/area. It has settled down quite a bit since it started though.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Yeah I just took Titan in for itching.. they told me that Florida is TERRIBLE for allergies in dogs.. for some reason.


----------



## CastleFoote (Nov 12, 2012)

Olewo, I love this product. I soak it in warm water w/ what kibble he gets, his coat is beautiful & the red is really coming out.
Try the Olewo beets too.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Olewo carrots and beets and pumpkin!

We moved in August have the itchies, too. A veterinary derm told me to go look for local raw honey. I actually found some at the local farmer's market and am giving Hans a teeny bit at each meal. 

I had also run out of Carmen's Feedsentials when the itching began, so it could be that, too.
http://store.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/FEED-SENTIALS_p_363.html


----------



## Jd414 (Aug 21, 2012)

qbchottu said:


> Try Olewo carrots and red beets.
> A lot of showline people use it and it originated in Germany. I find it gives the coat a vibrant, rich color. Coat also comes in very thick and luxurious. I really like the product. You can buy it at www.olewousa.com or Amazon.


Do you soak the carrots first or can they be fed dry?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Jd414 said:


> Do you soak the carrots first or can they be fed dry?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Ideally, soak for 5 minutes in a little water and add a bit of sunflower oil for good absorption. Instructions on the package.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

You must soak the carrots first. They are dehydrated and require water to hydrate. One tablespoon of dry carrots will turn into 1/2 cup when moist. If you do not soak the carrots, they will cause gastrointestinal discomfort because the carrots will start to hydrate in the GI tract and also will not be able to digest properly. Beets can be fed dry, but I soak that as well.


----------

